# New Marjal campsite at Crevillente opening December



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

The new Marjal campsite at Crevillente is opening in December, and they are now taking bookings

They say it is going to be as high a standard as the one at Guardamar De Segura.

It will be a very large site, but sectioned so that long termers are away from people using it for a short period of time.

It will be a part of the ACSI discount scheme, and for those of you who are interested the rates have been published, and for anyone staying over 180 days during low season, it works out at 10 euros per night for a pitch and two people. (Electric and use of the indoor pool and gym are extra) wifi will be included.

If you book early, there is a 20% discount, so for long termers it works out at 8 euros a night    

Their website address is [email protected].

The pitch sizes vary from 90 to 180 square meters, the prices I have quoted above are for the 90 - 95 square meters.

I just thought I would let you know, if anyone has any questions I will try to answer them as best I can.

Cheers

Cavaqueen


----------



## Mike48

Thanks for that information. 

The website link is the e mail address. Is there a website?


----------



## olley

http://www.marjalcostablanca.com/

Ian


----------



## cavaqueen

Thank you olley for correcting my mistake...


----------



## olley

Looks a nice site cavaqueen, if the website is anything to go by.

Ian


----------



## MicknPat

Photograph taken am Friday 4th March 2011 of the 'New' Marjal Costablanca site.



No sign of any workers on site, if they intend to get this finished for December they had better get their finger out.


----------



## inkey-2008

Maybe they are hoping for enough people to pay inadvance like off plan to pa to finish the site.

Andy


----------



## MicknPat

The site is planned for 1,500 pitches and a train to get around the site, rumours state that they hope to have the first quarter open for Dec then I presume the rest will depend on bookings/customers.  

Mick


----------



## peedee

I thought the Marjal group have always had a site at Crevellent. Is this the same one or another. The one I know but have never stayed at is just to the south west of Crevellent centre. I think it is called Camping Las Palmeras. 

The co-ordinates don't tie up but I was always led to believe this site belonged to the Marjal Group.

peedee


----------



## MicknPat

Peedee,

This is a completely new 1,500 pitches site from Camping Marjal which is just outside Guardamar del Segura and has 178 pitches.

This new site called Marjal Costablanca is about 14 miles north west of Camping Marjal between Crevillent and Catral.


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi again,

There is plenty of work going on at the site, they have 100 men working there at present, and they intend to up the number to 200, as the Marjal group are also a very large building firm they will have no problem with building the site on time.

I spoke to the boss last night, he says that the whole site will be built in time, and they will be renting out 2/3rds of the pitches in December, then the rest as is required.

The site is called Marjal Costa Blanca, Eco Camping Resort, and it will be a 4 star site.

cheers Cavaqueen


----------



## peedee

MicknPat said:


> Peedee,
> 
> This is a completely new 1,500 pitches site from Camping Marjal which is just outside Guardamar del Segura and has 178 pitches.
> 
> This new site called Marjal Costablanca is about 14 miles north west of Camping Marjal between Crevillent and Catral.


Thanks, I have always had Las Palmeras on my list to visit, easy walk into Crevellent, comes highly recommended especially the restaurant.

peedee


----------



## Marjal

Dear all,

Here you can see an "aerial view" of our future site

http://www.facebook.com/v/117833834959649


----------



## Marjal

Dear Motorhomefacters,

Here you can see how works at the new campsite are going:






Cheers!


----------



## MicknPat

Dear Marjal, 

Work is really moving and looking fantastic, are you planning a monthly video update?

Oh and is there a chance to have a ride in your helicopter over the new site as in your previous posting. :wink: :wink: 

Mick


----------



## Marjal

Hi Mick, 

We plan making updates on a weekly basis with pics, vids or both. We change the building site pictures from the website every one or two weeks. We also post every update on our facebook page.

You are very welcome for the next helicopter ride once the mock-up errr.... Campsite is is finished :wink:


----------



## Penquin

The video for the work in progress is very interesting, although it is more than a little jumpy for watching in comfort. I found the camera movement to be a major distraction.

It also does not necessarily do too much credit since according to the first few frames it was filmed on *28th March 2001* - i.e. 10 years ago :lol:

I suspect that the camera was not set up properly at the start!

I do hope that they will confirm that, and that it has not been being built for the last decade!

Dave


----------



## Marjal

Penquin said:


> The video for the work in progress is very interesting, although it is more than a little jumpy for watching in comfort. I found the camera movement to be a major distraction.
> 
> It also does not necessarily do too much credit since according to the first few frames it was filmed on *28th March 2001* - i.e. 10 years ago :lol:
> 
> I suspect that the camera was not set up properly at the start!
> 
> I do hope that they will confirm that, and that it has not been being built for the last decade!
> 
> Dave


Ouch! My mistake! yes, 2011 not 2001

Next video will be less bumpy, this one is like 9 mins of video forwarded into 1 min.


----------



## DJP

It is going to be a superb site with all the facilities including on site vet and kennels! You can leave your beloved pet with them while you go out for the day.

The one thing I did note is that it is several kilometres away from anywhere, so an additional form of transport will be needed. The site is not on any public transport route. They do say they have a mini bus to take you to the nearby beach, "Subject to availability" etc.

We going to go there Dec or Jan but because of it's location we will not bother. Look at Google earth.


----------



## MicknPat

Perhaps Marjal will come back and tell us if a bus service is planed or not possible.

I know of several couples currently on the sister site Camping Marjal who would love a bus stop positioned on the N-332 close to Nancy's Island.

Apparently there is a bus service north from Guardamar to Alicante not sure if there is one south say from Alicante to Torrevieja, has there ever been a bus stop near to the location I mention?

Mick


----------



## Marjal

Dear all,

For the new campsite there is a bus service planned, there will be a bus stop 100 m from the campsite´s gate, that's besides the beach shuttle operated by the campsite.

Also the village of Catral is 1 mile away from the campsite, the city of Crevillente is 5 miles away.

For the Marjal site in Guardamar there was a bus stop before, but it was removed due to problems between Guardamar's town council and the bus company, but we are now negotiating with them to get the bus stop back.


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

I can confirm that the campsite is not in the middle of nowhere, it is within 1.5km from Catral, and they are planning cycle routes to the town, there are also a couple of small villages nearer to the site than Catral. 
The bird sanctuary will be within cycling distance, and there is going to be a large supermarket on site for your everyday needs.

Hope this info helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## asprn

Good to see the site owners/developers making themselves accessible here - well done.

Dougie.


----------



## Marjal

Dear All, here you can see, pictures taken yesterday from the building site of the new campsite. http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=25413&id=103950389679671&l=9d1cf76fb9

Soon the video!


----------



## Marjal

And here is the video!


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

Great to see that everything is going so well, don't forget our invitation to the opening night party !!!!!


Cavaqueen


----------



## Marjal

Here you can see the latest video recorded from the building site the 28th of April. This is the most detailed one so far, and I've added titles to the facilities, so you can see where things are. I hope you like it.


----------



## Marjal

Here is another Video Update from th 11th of May. I hope you enjoy

[video width=640 height=390:fc64bb2a58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKqRRQSVqhQ[/video:fc64bb2a58]






Raimon


----------



## Marjal

Dear All, here is the latest video update for the new campsite, works are going better than planned!

PD: Mr Jinks, yes we can acommodate Large RV


----------



## teemyob

*Jobs*

Any Jobs going on the site when it is finished?


----------



## Marjal

*Re: Jobs*



teemyob said:


> Any Jobs going on the site when it is finished?


I´m not sure if you mean, that if there will still be works being done once opened or if there will be a recruitment process.

If the first, the campsite will be finished one month before opening to assure everything is fine and not to disturb guests.

If the second, yes we will recruit 100 persons to work in the site.

Raimon


----------



## MicknPat

Raimon, May I make a suggestion to be included in the next video of the site? 

Could you possibly video a vehicle, the same vehicle parked on each of the three pitch sizes Confort 90-95m2. Premium 96-130m2. Luxe 131-180m2 so that perspective customers have some idea of the actual length & width of the pitches.

The sites really coming on now.

Oh I think that Teemyob is referring to employment vacancies once the site is complete, bar staff waiters,cooks, cleaners etc 

Mick.


----------



## Marjal

That's a good suggestion Mick! On the next video I´ll park the car on the 3 different sort of pitches.

@Teemyob if you are interested in working here or you know someone who does, I´ll tell you where to apply.


----------



## Marjal

The latest video update straight from the building site to you and featuring a pitch preview!


----------



## MicknPat

Raimon, Thank you very much for your latest video up date and for the shots of each of the three pitch sizes available.

I appreciate that it is difficult to portray accurately the actual pitch size when the borders are just very young trees and the road kerb has yet to be installed.

I would presume that when the site is ready for customers the Marjal Group with no disrespect to your good work will employ a professional filming company to make a film of the finished site showing ALL of its amenities and facilities and if you have any input into this film I would strongly urge you to recommend the filming again of the three pitches again with the same car can be bigger but must be the same car and use this footage both in the web presentation for the site as well as add stills of each pitch with car to any new brochure produced.  

The reason I so strongly urge this is to most people what does 90m2, 100m2, 130m2 actually mean in most cases the length and width measurements can be vastly different to make that size take for example 100m2,

10m x 10m or 20m x 5m, 

Mick


----------



## Marjal

The latest video update (from Tuesday)






PD: Mick, yes, for the opening we will film a professional video. Width and length variety may vary even for the same kind of pitch. Have a nice stay in Javea


----------



## Marjal

Freshly filmed this morning, the latest update from the building site.


----------



## lib

Please does anyone know if Motorhome Facts members get any extra discount off the site fee. Thinking of going down there Feb/March.


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi Lib,

I'm sure someone from Marjal will answer your question soon, in the meantime I will try to help, I was told by the staff that this site will be accepting ACSI cards, so you will get a discount using that.

Hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## Marjal

Directly from the building site, the latest video update brought to you by Marjal!






PD: Lib, I sent you a private message 

Raimon


----------



## olley

Here's a quote I got:

_We will send you the quotation for your stay:

To stay one month on a LUXE pitch with 2 adults the dayprice will be: 17,60€

The total price for 31 days= 545.60€ _

To dear for me.

Ian


----------



## Marjal

olley said:


> Here's a quote I got:
> 
> _We will send you the quotation for your stay:
> 
> To stay one month on a LUXE pitch with 2 adults the dayprice will be: 17,60€
> 
> The total price for 31 days= 545.60€ _
> 
> To dear for me.
> 
> Ian


Dear Ian, I answered you in another motorhome forum concerning the quote you got.

This is what I wrote you:

Dear Olley, I see there has been a misunderstanding with the rates. Your right quote is 381,90€ for one month in Low season on a Luxe Pitch, 30% discount included.

Cheers

Raimon


----------



## olley

Sorry Raimon I didn't see the other post, my apologies.

Ian


----------



## Marjal

Dear all, here is the latest video update from the campsite's building site (filmed yesterday)


----------



## Marjal

Here is some incredible footage from up above we just got from a Marjal enthusiast!


----------



## Marjal

Hello all, here is the latest video update from the campsite's building site


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

The site is looking good, doesn't seem to have too much to do until it is finished, are you expecting to open earlier than planned?

Cavaqueen


----------



## Marjal

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The site is looking good, doesn't seem to have too much to do until it is finished, are you expecting to open earlier than planned?
> 
> Cavaqueen


Hi Cavaqueen, the site will be probably finished early than expected, but will still open as scheduled, in order to test everything well.


----------



## Popo

Does anyone know please if the bus service will be able to take wheelchairs?

We are seriously thinking about doing the CC Rally to this site in Feb.


Thanks 

Joyce


----------



## aguilas389

* 
Well thats it, we have booked.
Benidorm for 4 days at Christmas and then the new site until the end of February. Excellent rate, wifi/spa/pools etc all included as part of the deal. Anyone else planning on being there during December/January/February?
Marion & Mike*


----------



## Marjal

Popo said:


> Does anyone know please if the bus service will be able to take wheelchairs?
> 
> We are seriously thinking about doing the CC Rally to this site in Feb.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joyce


Dear Joyce,

Though the site will be fully adapted for people with reduced mobility, we are currently negotiating with the bus company, and at this point we can´t confirm that the bus will be able to take wheelchairs, at least the first month after the opening.

Raimon


----------



## Marjal

Here is the latest video from the campsite's building site (it will soon have sound)


----------



## MicknPat

Raimon, Thank you once again for providing us with your video up date of the new Marjal Costa Blanca site.  

Would you also pass on our thanks to those workers beavering away in 80+ temperatures.

Mick & Pat


----------



## sylke

It looks wonderful, I have been on the site to ask for a quote & thank you MHF members for bringing it to my attention, I think it would be ideal for Christmas!
Regards
Sylke


----------



## Marjal

MicknPat said:


> Raimon, Thank you once again for providing us with your video up date of the new Marjal Costa Blanca site.
> 
> Would you also pass on our thanks to those workers beavering away in 80+ temperatures.
> 
> Mick & Pat


Thanks Mick they are really working hard under the Sun, we have around 250 workers on the site right now.

By the way, I hope you had a wonderful time at Javea.

Cheers

Raimon


----------



## MicknPat

Raimon, We still are in Javea until mid September, in fact we may drive down past Camping Marjal to visit Torrevieja and pop in to photograph the new number plate reader entrance.

Mick


----------



## aldra

We are looking at the site for Jan, but wondering

1 Its a very big site, do the luxury pitches relate only to size or also to proximity to pool etc. Would not want to walk miles each time. Could see no problem with caravan and car for transport but a motor home is a different ball game 

2 What facilities are open in winter,is the pool heated or only available in summer, is the restaurant open ?

We have never stayed a long time in one place but are tempted for some winter sun

Aldra


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi Aldra,

I am sure Marjal will reply to your message shortly, but I just thought that I would pass on what information that I have about the site.

We stay on it's sister site at Guardamar for the winter, the restaurants and bars are open all year, as is the indoor heated pool, we went to the meeting about the new site and were informed that one of the outdoor pools would be heated at the new site, the deluxe pitches are called this because of the size, all of the pitches have water and drainage, the smallest pitches are 90m sq, which will take an RV, but he larger ones will obviously take them with more space to spare.

With regards to which pitch you stay on, (near the pool etc) I have no doubt that they will do as they do on their old site and let you park up and choose which pitch you want to go on.

I hope this helps, and maybe we will see you there this winter

Cavaqueen


----------



## MicknPat

Aldra, Take a look at the new sites plan to choose your pitch location.

http://www.marjalcostablanca.com/en/see-plan/

I would think it will depend on how busy the new site is as to if ALL the amenities are open.

Take the sister site Camping Marjal which is just 9.56 miles (as the crow fly's) Yes the restaurant and indoor pool are open, but the outdoor pool with its snack bar and water slides are not, but don't forget Spain in the winter can get very cold.

Ref transport to/from the new site, Raimon, who I'm sure will give us the official version informed us that the site will be running a mini shuttle bus service 

Mick


----------



## Marjal

aldra said:


> We are looking at the site for Jan, but wondering
> 
> 1 Its a very big site, do the luxury pitches relate only to size or also to proximity to pool etc. Would not want to walk miles each time. Could see no problem with caravan and car for transport but a motor home is a different ball game
> 
> 2 What facilities are open in winter,is the pool heated or only available in summer, is the restaurant open ?
> 
> We have never stayed a long time in one place but are tempted for some winter sun
> 
> Aldra


Dear Aldra,

Luxe Pitches relate only to size, you can find luxe pitches in most sections of the campsite, some closer to facilities than others.

There will be an electric sort of train running inside the campsite for inner transportation, nevertheless, we now open 4 out of 6 pitches sections, being the not open the ones at the bottom of the site, so if your pitch is in the furthest from the facilities you'll have to walk 350m maximum.

But I´m sure there is some luxe pitch available closer to facilities, please specify that on your booking request.

All facilities will be open all year round but the outdoor swimming pools which will be closed for bath from November to February but open for sunbathing.

I also have to point out that Marjal Sport Fitness & Spa (where the indoor pools are) is not included in price but available at a special rate for guests. In any case, for bookings made before opening it will be free of charge. In addition to the 20% discount.

Also I´d like to inform you all about a new service the campsite will be offering for long term guests (6 months or more):

Organic Farming:

There will be small plots of land where you´ll be able to grow your own organic vegetables, taking advantage of our exceptional climate.

Cheers

Raimon


----------



## aldra

Thanks Marjal,

Very helpful

Love the idea of the organic plots of land, excellent idea 

Aldra


----------



## Marjal

Here is the latest video update from the building site filmed yesterday (sound coming soon)


----------



## aguilas389

*Loos*

Hi Raimon,
Have just watched your latest video and although can understand not everyone wants prolonged views of the loos, couldn't quite see that they were European type toilets rather than continental? Booked December thru February and its a bugger trying to read the paper using those continental ones LOL


----------



## Marjal

*Re: Loos*



aguilas389 said:


> Hi Raimon,
> Have just watched your latest video and although can understand not everyone wants prolonged views of the loos, couldn't quite see that they were European type toilets rather than continental? Booked December thru February and its a bugger trying to read the paper using those continental ones LOL


Well, I try to make quite a pronlonged view of the toilets, because most guests consider them a very important thing when choosing a campsite. I can assure you they will be among the best campsite's toilets in Europe.

Concerning your question about Continental or European toilets, no one here at the office had an idea of what the difference between them was. I´ve done some research and I think what you mean by continental toilets are those ones named German toilets in this funny article http://asecular.com/~scott/misc/toilet.htm

If this is what you meant, don´t worry, I have never seen a German toilet here in Spain, and our loos are what the article describes as "normal" toilets.

Cheers

Raimon


----------



## aguilas389

*Toilets*

Thanks Raimon, guess I will be able to read my paper okay LOL we have been on some sites that have what they called "continental" which is a hole in the floor over which you squat.........anyway enough said, thanks.
Mike & Marion


----------



## Marjal

Here is the latest video update from the campsite, It will be finished in a glimpse!


----------



## Marjal

The latest video update from the campsite, featuring a very special guest and a final "surprise"


----------



## Marjal

Also, I forgot to mention, our pre-opening offer: until the end of november, 2 adults on a comfort pitch for 11€/night (leccy included) So if there is someone who is around the area and wishes to try the campsite you are more than welcome!


----------



## moch

*New Marjal site*

We might be in the area before the end of November, would we have to book to try your new site at 11 euros a night or just turn up?


----------



## Marjal

*Re: New Marjal site*



moch said:


> We might be in the area before the end of November, would we have to book to try your new site at 11 euros a night or just turn up?


Hi moch, you'd better book, but I guess there will be no problem if you just turn up. By the way here is the latest video.


----------



## MicknPat

Hi Raimon,

Despite the Official and publicised opening date of 15th December 2011, I'm lead to believe that in fact the new Marjal Costa Blanca will be opening early in November?


That being the case how about a final video showing us the finished site?

Mick


----------



## Marjal

Video is on its way, in the meantime you can see this pictures taken 2 days ago 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.199989380075771.49700.103950389679671&type=3

Cheers

Raimon


----------



## MicknPat

Raimon, Wow and congratulations to ALL the construction staff, may I make two suggestions?

A nice photograph showing and naming ALL the Camping Marjal staff.

Also now that the pitches are finished a photograph of each size of pitch Confort, Premium and Luxe with a vehicle (the same) parked on each pitch to give prospective customers some idea what a 90-95m2, 96-130m2 and 130-180m2 sizes relates to?

Mick


----------



## Marjal

Sure, now many pitches will be occupied, I´ll take a picture of every pitch size with a vehicle on it. On the next photo session I´ll do it!


----------



## MicknPat

Raimon, One very important reason for us Brit's to have some idea of the size of each pitch and which size to choose, you may or not know that the Spanish Authorities and Police are tightening up on motor homes towing cars with an A frame.

Most are having to buy a car transporter trailer on which to carry their car.

Now I know that Camping Marjal has a storage compound, but correct me if I'm wrong the new Marjal Costa Blanca does NOT so a British camper will have to choose a pitch that can accommodate their motor home which in some cases can be 12m in length, their car and a large trailer  

Now do you see why a picture of each pitch is so important and with the same sized vehicle to compare? Thanks 

Mick


----------



## Marjal

Hi Mick, the new Marjal also has a storage compound.

Not all the pitches in the same category are the same size, but I´ll do as you say and take pictures with the vehicles on them, one each category.

Here is the video of the first impressions about the new site


----------



## MicknPat

Raimo, Thank you very much you are a great ambassador and asset to the Marjal Group, hope we meet you again soon.

Mick & Pat ccasion5:


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

We have been up to visit the new site a few times, the pitches are of various sizes, and I can't imagine that there is an RV out there, even with a trailer, that will not fit on one or the other of the pitches.

The facilities are fantastic, as is the restaurant, it is a much bigger site than the original Marjal, but the standard is as good, some would say better than here, due to everything being brand new.

Congratulations to Majal and their employees for doing such a great job, let's hope the site is a hit.


Cavaqueen


----------



## MicknPat

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have been up to visit the new site a few times, the pitches are of various sizes, and I can't imagine that there is an RV out there, even with a trailer, that will not fit on one or the other of the pitches.
> 
> The facilities are fantastic, as is the restaurant, it is a much bigger site than the original Marjal, but the standard is as good, some would say better than here, due to everything being brand new.
> 
> Congratulations to Majal and their employees for doing such a great job, let's hope the site is a hit. Cavaqueen


Hi Cavaqueen, I suggested in my previous postings to Raimon the idea of taking a photograph of each of the three pitch sizes containing the same vehicle to give a prospective customer exactly what a 90-95m2 pitch looks like as I'm sure that the majority of campers won't have a clue.

What better manner can there be of choosing your pitch size that to see an actual picture with a vehicle parked on it to give you an indication of the actual size?

Mick


----------



## peedee

Looks agreat site, I could even be tempted to stay longer than a week  I will certainly pay a visit next time I am in Spain.

peedee


----------



## Wizzo

We paid a visit to the site yesterday and it is fantastic. It's not so much a site more a complete resort in itself! We were at the sister site at Guadamar for a few days and while that is a very good site the new one is excellent.

As it is only 11 Euros a night we intend to spend a few days there from tomorrow, indeed at that price (with Spa and Gym included we understand for the moment) it would seem rude not to.

JohnW


----------



## Marjal

Here is the latest video update from the campsite. It is the same video we show on the campsite's screens.


----------



## aldra

Looks lovely

So what is the price for January now? I guess the offer of 11E is 

finished and the use of the Spa facilities

Never done a long winter trip but definitely considering it this Jan/feb

Aldra


----------

